# where to live in Rome with a baby?



## nello (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello,

we are moving to Rome in august with our 6 month old baby. My partner will be working in Parioli area and I will be a stay at home mum. We have a budget of about 1000 euros for a 2 bed place and are wondering where it will be best for us to live. Due to having a young baby we don't want anywhere noisy and we want to be close to some open park space, but also some shops. I also would want to be able to access facilities for mums and babies. I am hoping not to have to drive. Can any one recommend anywhere? It has been suggested to us to maybe look out of Rome to somewhere such as Via Levate. Does anyone know this area and what it is like? any other suggestions would be greatly received.


Many thanks,

Helen


----------



## nello (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry, think i gave a street address! I think the area might be Valle Muricana or Prima Porta?


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

The northern area of Rome has many residential neighbourhoods with good public transportation and facilities for children. You could choose among the streets close to Via della Camilluccia, via Cortina d'Ampezzo, Piazza Nostra Signora di Guadalupe, and Via Cassia (although the latter is very trafficky during rush hours).

Another good residential neighbourhood is the one called "Collina Fleming", on the other side of Corso Francia, but rents are way much steeper.

If you can count on somebody fluent in Italian to help you, instead to rely on real estate agencies you could search for your home through websites such as Casa.it, Eurekasa.it and Solocase.it.


----------



## nello (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks! do you have any idea what kind of price a 2 bedroom property would cost for rental in these place?


----------



## nello (Jun 6, 2011)

also, what is this area of Rome, where these places are, actually called? thanks!


----------



## cbrqueen (Jun 8, 2011)

nello said:


> Hello,
> 
> we are moving to Rome in august with our 6 month old baby. My partner will be working in Parioli area and I will be a stay at home mum. We have a budget of about 1000 euros for a 2 bed place and are wondering where it will be best for us to live. Due to having a young baby we don't want anywhere noisy and we want to be close to some open park space, but also some shops. I also would want to be able to access facilities for mums and babies. I am hoping not to have to drive. Can any one recommend anywhere? It has been suggested to us to maybe look out of Rome to somewhere such as Via Levate. Does anyone know this area and what it is like? any other suggestions would be greatly received.
> 
> ...


----------

